# lecteur disquette externe usb non reconnu



## Koma (22 Avril 2006)

Bonjour
j'ai récupéré un lecteur de disquettes TEAC externe usb et celui-ci n'est pas reconnu par mes macs (sous OS X 10.4.3 et 10.3.9). Je l'ai branché sur les UC et non le clavier donc ça ne peut pas venir d'une question d'alim insuffisante.
Z'avez une idée ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2006)

Rien dans les infos système quand tu y mets une disquette ?


----------



## Koma (22 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rien dans les infos système quand tu y mets une disquette ?



nan, nada


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Alors on peut supposer un dysfonctionnement du lecteur.


----------



## Koma (22 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors on peut supposer un dysfonctionnement du lecteur.


 ... ben je l'ai essayé sur un PC (sous XP) et là il semble fonctionner


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Curieux, je n'avais pas encore rencontré de lecteurs de disquettes USB incompatibles Mac. Tu viens d'en démontrer l'existence. Ce qui me surprend le plus c'est que tu ne voies pas le lecteur dans infos système. C'est à cause de ça que j'ai pensé à une défaillance. En principe, même les périphériques incompatibles apparaissent.

Dernière hypothèse : les alim des ports USB PC me semblent plus puissantes que celles des Mac. As tu essayé au travers d'un hub USB alimenté ?


----------



## Koma (22 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dernière hypothèse : les alim des ports USB PC me semblent plus puissantes que celles des Mac. As tu essayé au travers d'un hub USB alimenté ?


 ben je l'ai essayé avec mon mini partner (dd externe) et c'est idem
Ca peut pas venir de la disquette ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Si tu ne vois pas le lecteur dans informations système, c'est qu'il n'est pas détecté par ton Mac qui devrait le "voir" même en l'absence de disquette.


----------



## Koma (22 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne vois pas le lecteur dans informations système, c'est qu'il n'est pas détecté par ton Mac qui devrait le "voir" même en l'absence de disquette.


ben ouais! ... mystère...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2012)

Antik a dit:


> Content davoir trouvé ce fil mais bien que je vois safficher le lecteur TEAC dans les infos système, il ne monte pas et je nai accès à la disquette ni en lecture ni en écriture.
> Des archives à transférer de mon SE au G4
> Faudrait-il un pilote ?



Et quand il y a une disquette dedans, dans Utilitaire de disque, ça apparaît ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2012)

Antik a dit:


> L'Utilitaire de disque : Rien n'apparaît !?
> Faudrait pas un pilote ?
> ​



Ça me surprendrait, j'ai utilisé des lecteurs de disquettes USB sur Mac depuis Jaguar sans jamais avoir besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit (pour tout te dire, même les SuperDisk 120 Mo, ces lecteurs mixtes qui acceptent les disquettes ordinaires de 1,3/1,4 Mo et des disquettes spéciales de 120 Mo, fonctionnent sans pilote sous OS X), c'est bizarre, ton histoire ?

Remonte 7/8 posts plus haut, j'avais envisagé un problème d'alimentation électrique à l'époque (en 2006), tu as essayé, avec un câble en Y ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2012)

Antik a dit:


> Ça semble pas venir de l'alim puisque le voyant s'allume et que le lecteur tourne à l'introduction de la disquette



Ben quand je branche mon disque dur sur une seule prise USB, il tourne, et le voyant s'allume, mais il ne fonctionne pas quand même, alors qu'avec le câble en Y, no problemo !


----------

